# Just Checking



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Have I, at long last, registered on this infernal site

tony


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome back Tony - where have you been?!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

jiwawa said:


> Welcome back Tony - where have you been?!


Trying to get back. 6 message to bluddy vs and no response, until they changed the rules and charged me 1 penny to re-register

tony


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well that tells us we're nowhere near ready to send the email they're talking about on another thread. At least we know ;-)


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I hope they don't dawdle 'I'm about to expire' and I'm not renewing on the off-chance the free membership is going to happen. So if I go very silent, you know why... Come on, don't be cruel. Sandra loves me!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Didn't someone say that part was already enacted Viv? I can't check cos I'm just on the phone but have a look at your current subs level.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Free membership???

Well I shall be well ****ed off if that happens soon 'cos i renewed my membership on 22nd Dec

Andy


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> Free membership???
> 
> Well I shall be well ****ed off if that happens soon 'cos i renewed my membership on 22nd Dec
> 
> Andy


Wasn't free ploddy, they charged me 1 p :surprise:

tony


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Free membership???
> Well I shall be well ****ed off if that happens soon 'cos i renewed my membership on 22nd Dec Andy


Yes I renewed recently Andy but gifthorse and mouth springs to mind.
I will be happy that I will be staying and hope to cultivate more members to join in the banter.0

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Wasn't free ploddy, they charged me 1 p :surprise: tony


I will send you a cheque. Can you send the postage?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Free membership???
> 
> Well I shall be well ****ed off if that happens soon 'cos i renewed my membership on 22nd Dec
> 
> Andy


That was silly wasn't it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm gonna try this.
Announce I'm not feeling too well and then don't post for a couple of weeks................................. ?? Dangerous at my age.:angel:

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah, but, now then, what if no one notices Ray???


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ah, but, now then, what if no one notices Ray???


I'd be the first to notice Kev. Ever since I was accused of throwing my money about I follow Rays post to see what he buys, i.e. £900 for an "all in one" 27"?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:d :d :d


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Drew said:


> I'd be the first to notice Kev. Ever since I was accused of throwing my money about I follow Rays post to see what he buys, i.e. £900 for an "all in one" 27"?


I would like but it aint gonna happen Drew. I don't wish for much and usually stay within tight fiscal limits on all things. Value for money and never style or fashion.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

All in one?? is that like a babygrow


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> All in one?? is that like a babygrow


Not a baby grow, a Onsie.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wanted one but the zip never goes down far enough for my liking.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I wanted one but the zip never goes down far enough for my liking.


So how big is your liking then.............................:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Enviable.


----------

